# Bloods



## Firefly85 (Dec 26, 2014)

Here are some test results done for complete blood count, sex hormones, celiac, ferritin, B12, folate and D. Any advice would be welcomed. 

TTGab - below 1 (negative) I was eating gluten for 2 weeks and ate things with small amounts of gluten in them
Ferritin - 19 (30-400)
B12 - 344 (180-900)
Folate - 4.9 (4.6-18.7)
D - 73 (50-75 suboptimal)
LH - 10.7 (follicular 2.4-12.6, luteal 1.7-12.4) I wasn't on a period and I wasn't told it would matter
FSH - 4.1 (follicular 3.5-12.5, luteal 1.7-7.7) I wasn't on a period and I wasn't told it would matter
RBC - 4.68 (3.8-4.8)
WBC - 7.29 (4-10)
Haemoglobin - 133 (120-150)
Haematocrit - 0.39 (0.37-0.45)
MCV - 82.5 (83-100)
MCH - 28.4 (27-32)
MCHC - 345 (315-345)
Platelet count - 275 (150-400)
Neutrophil count - 3.74 (1.50-7.50)
Lymphocyte count - 2.66 (1-4)
Monocyte count - 0.67 (0.2-1)
Eosinophil count - 0.21 (<0.5)
Basophil count - 0.01 (<0.1)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

This should get you off on the right foot; there is a chart. Your MCHC is really high.

http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/cbc/tab/test/

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/

All you have to do is enter the test name in the upper left-hand corner.

That Ferritin is really low. Are you taking any iron supplements?

I am posting a great link in case you would like to look everything up to see what's what!

And some info on Ferritin.


----------



## Firefly85 (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi Andros, thank you for replying. I have been given ferrous fumarate 322mg film coated iron tablets but because I feel I would find them hard to swallow (ultrasound for thyroid is in a few weeks from now) I was thinking about taking the ferrous fumarate 210mg as they dissolve. I've been given different instructions on them though.

I have these iron supplements:

Ferrous fumarate 210mg dissolvable - take 2 per day
Ferrous fumarate 322mg film coated - take 3 per day
Feroglobin 30mg iron - take 2 per day
Centrum multivitamin 14mg - take 1 per day

I'm also worried about the interaction with milk, tea and coffee and I have been taking the Levo slap bang in the middle of the day, so around 4:30 or 5:30 each day. So how I'll be able to take any iron and keep it apart from the Levo I don't know.

Looking at the iron deficiency link - the 2nd one - I was fed infant formula as a baby and that was cow's milk. I also have heavy periods and I bleed from my gums, I get blood in my stool and urine and I bruise under my skin. The doctor knows about these because I told him but he didn't say anything to it.


----------

